# Howa 1500 rifle in .308



## ZombieDown (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently picked up a Howa 1500 in 308 from a pawn shop for 200 bucks. It is in great condition blued with a black synthetic stock. I am wanting to replace the stock with possibly a wood or tactical synthetic. Question I have is all sites i have looked on ask if its the short action or long action. Does anyone know how to find this out. I can put pictures up if that would help.

Thank you all


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

308's are a short action.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Generally short action, however some rifles, like the Tikka T3 I think, are long action and use a bolt stop to make them short action.


----------

